# RM 7 kaputt



## flo_bass (3. September 2004)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage. An meinem RM7 DH 2002 (gebraucht gekauft) ist ein Riss in den "Blechen" oberhalb der Dämpferaufnahme aufgetreten. Lt. einem Bekannten braucht man zum Schweissen am besten die genaue Materialbezeichnung (ist dann einfacher, keine Tests etc.). Handelt es sich bei den Blechen auch um Al 7020? Und ne zweite Frage: wo gibt's jemanden, der mir das repariert und dann auch noch möglichst schnell.


----------



## Hermes (4. September 2004)

Hallo, in Sachen Aluschweißen ist Nicolai eine gute Adresse. Hab zwar selbst dort noch nichts machen lassen, aber hier im Forum finden sich einige die dort sehr zufrieden waren. einfach mal sie Suchfunktion probieren.
Hermes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (8. September 2004)

Hi flo_bass,

F.y.i., Du kannst ebenso eine Komplettschwinge für Dein RM7 für circa Euro 650,00 über Deinen Rocky Mountain Händler beziehen.


----------



## krankedbiker (8. September 2004)

hey flo bass.

Bist du der Andreas??? Der hat mir nämlich grad geschrieben das bei seinem 02er RM7DH die Schwinge abgerissen ist.

Ich fasse das einfach nicht das die RM7 Schwingen ständig reißen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derschotte (8. September 2004)

also meine ist noch nicht gerissen und ich zähle nicht zu den leichtgewichten... ebenso zu denen, die eine saubere technik haben... was aber wiederrum nicht heisst, das ich mich scheue 2,5m ins flat zu droppen mit 90kg 

vielleicht liegt es doch häufiger an der technik


----------



## Phil Claus (9. September 2004)

Hi der Schotte,

I can only agree, I am not the smoothest either, and my rear is still fine.


----------



## willenbrock2001 (11. September 2004)

wenn ich das richtig kapiert habe ist bei dir nicht die schwinge im eimer, sondern die dämpferaufnahme am hauptrahmen, oder? das wäre dann um einiges teurer als eine schwinge. übrigens habe ich mir damals für mein 2000er RM6 eine komplett neue aktuelle "verstärkte" schwinge komplett neu bei ebay für 265 euro ersteigert. lohnt sich also manchmal da rein zu gucken...


----------



## Osti (11. September 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> hey flo bass.
> 
> Ich fasse das einfach nicht das die RM7 Schwingen ständig reißen!!!!!!!!!



Meines Erachtens "reissen" die Schwingen eher selten, sondern die Verbindung Schwinge-Rahmen war meist nicht 100%ig. Soll heißen entweder die Schrauben des Hauptschwingenlagers (horizontale Verbindung) oder der zwei Schrauben, die die Schwinge am Lager befestigen (vertikale Verbindung), waren nicht entsprechend angezogen. Ich möchte jetzt niemandem unterstellen, er wäre zu blöd ne Schraube festzuziehen, aber ich habe schon mehrfach erlebt, dass sich diese Schrauben gerne von alleine wieder losrütteln. Zuerst hat man nur nen minimales Spiel, was am RM7 ja nicht unbedingt auffällt     dann nudelt sich das ganze aus und irgendwann machts Knack!
Nachdem es mir schon mehrfach passiert ist, dass die Schrauben sich wieder etwas gelöst haben, kontrolliere ich diese Verbindung regelmäßig. 

Osti


----------



## flo_bass (12. September 2004)

Ne, nicht die Schwinge ist kaputt sondern der Rahmen zwischen Oberrohr und Tretlager, knapp oberhalb der Dämpferaufnahme. Hab jetzt jemanden in München gefunden, der es mir repariert.
und: ne, ich bin nicht der Andreas, ich bin der Flo, ist aber tatsächlich genau das selbe Modell das ihm kaputt gegangen ist
90kg hab ich auch aber ich spring auch keine 2,5 m ins Flat, war halt n gebrauchter Rahmen, der Top aussah aber vielleicht hat er doch schon was abbekommen, oder Dirtjumpen is nix für n RM7

@ osti:
ja das PRoblem mit den Schrauben hab ich auch zienlich schnell (nach 50 km) entdeckt. Dann die Schrauben nachgezogen, wieder nachgezogen... und irgendwann knack => neue Schraube. Aber der Defekt ist am Rahmen und bei mir war die Schraube an der Schwinge immer locker


----------

